
Apple Threatened to Abandon Intel Chips over Power Consumption - mjfern
http://www.macrumors.com/2011/08/11/apple-threatened-to-abandon-intel-chips-over-power-consumption/
======
pedalpete
Intel needs to be competing against ARM anyway. With Windows 8 capable of
running on ARM chips, Intel needs to stay relevant. Most consumers don't need
more processing power, they another core or a faster processor doesn't mean
anything to them. Tell them the battery will last two days or that it is xmm
thick (because the battery is smaller) and you've got something people care
about.

I suspect Apple will move the MacBook Air to one of their own ARM chips in the
coming years. Apple likes to control the supply chain, even if at this point
the A processors are not really a product differentiator.

